# Fiber Arts workshops?



## ajaxlucy (Jul 18, 2004)

Hi all! Asking for a friend: does anyone know of fiber arts workshops where one can learn about spinning, weaving, knitting, quilting, and/or other fiber related arts, especially ones where you can take classes or even stay for a few weeks? She's in the midwest, but other locations are fine, too. For ongoing classes closer to home, does anyone have suggestions for longer-term learning in Indiana? Rosepath, I remember you used to teach fiber arts. Do you still have students/offer lessons? My friend Kate asked and my mind went blank, so I'm turning to the very knowledgeable folks here. Thanks!!


----------



## Callieslamb (Feb 27, 2007)

Check out the Michigan Fiber Festival. It's 4-5 days and has all kinds of classes you can take. Many people just bring a tent or their camper and stay. Also check at any yarn stores that are near you...they will know someone that can teach classes.


----------



## Rosepath (Feb 18, 2011)

Hi, Lucy, the Michigan Fiber Fest is great as Callieslamb mentioned, if it's the Allegan one that's usually August. There's also the Lexington KY Sheep and Wool (May). Closest to home is the Fiber Event in Greencastle in April, lots of good workshops and fantastic vendors there.
And yes I still teach, in the summer, workshops on spinning, weaving and dyeing. (day-long format) here at the farm. The sheep like to be ogled by future fiber fanatics 
Your friend can come down for a visit, and leave with a newfound joy of spinning (and a lamb, and a wheel, and fiber, and .....) Website is Loomhall.com and FB/LoomHall.


----------



## Maura (Jun 6, 2004)

There is also the Maryland Festival, don&#8217;t know when it is. There is a new one in Michigan&#8217;s thumb, the Thumb Fiber Festival. Nothing that sounds close to home for you. You might call a &#8216;living&#8217; museum where they have people demonstrating crafts and get the name of their spinners. These people may teach spinning or know someone who does. Also, look for weaving guilds and knitting guilds to find spinners.

www.woolleez.com/wool-indiana.aspx for a list of farms
www.fiberarts.org/directories/guilds/indiana for a list of guilds


----------



## Clayjunky (Nov 23, 2016)

I reached out to one of my former students who went to Temple U's Tyler School of Art for fibers (I'm a former HS art teacher) and she recommended ---> 

Click Fibers
http://www.arrowmont.org/workshops-classes/workshops/


----------

